# Woodgraining in Progress



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So here is what I am working on at my night job. It is at The Hay Adams, in addition to cleaning and sprucing up all those capitols I talked about before. There are two door jambs, but only pics of one. They are metal and I suggested they just be re-painted that reddish brown which was working fine and easier to touch up. Heavy traffic area and all...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Sand down, wipe down, prime and base of course...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry they come up out of order, guess I have to think backwards... After 2 basecoats, I mixed up a little sumpin' sumpin' and we are ready to do the first step of the graining. I use oil products....and since this is a door jamb I am not going to go overboard getting all fancy. The surrounding real wood is supposed to be walnut, although I think it is very red for walnut..... Anywho, a door jamb would be pretty much straight grain for strength I suppose.....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's what I like to use-good old Ben Moore alkyd glaze, tube oils, little splash o' mineral spirits and a dollop of love,lol.









Tonight I will go back and put step 2 on it, which will bring it to the correct tone.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Hay Adams? what is it?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My summer home..no- a fancy hotel in DC.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice! That takes a lot of skill!:thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Awsome work Lynn


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful Work!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks great. What kind of squeegee did you use?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks great. What kind of squeegee did you use?


The kind you *** through your ***ch**ks,love.:jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Super cool! How long does a door jam like that take you start to finish?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Super cool! How long does a door jam like that take you start to finish?


What you see so far is about 3.5 hrs or so. It is not unusual for me to have to do a door/jamb start to finish in one day, but I don't like pushing so many layers of stuff to dry. Well, plus I would still have to wait until the next day to clear coat.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful work Lynn!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Wowser!
Gotta love clients willing to pay for that craftswomanhip.:thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is my big faux job of the year:whistling2:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Would stripping and refinishing the wood be a better alternative than graining?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> Would stripping and refinishing the wood be a better alternative than graining?


If you are talking to me,yes if it were wood. The jambs are clad in metal.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> If you are talking to me,yes if it were wood. The jambs are clad in metal.


oohhhh:whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> oohhhh:whistling2:


sorry, I'm a little brain dead from lack of sleep, did I miss something?
Will post pics tomorrow of step 2 completed, I was too tired to go last night, worked on Casino stuff until 3, got up at 6 to get to DC by 9:30 to set a revised site sample....And because I was too tired to go last night- guess who is working New Years eve into New Years day? My life sucks.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

No, just did't realize it was steel .


Look at the bright side, you get to work tomorrow night . 

You get to work the first day of the year! Maybe that's a good sign of what's ahead


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> No, just did't realize it was steel .
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side, you get to work tomorrow night .
> ...


:thumbup: Yay,lucky me! lol
It is strange and sort of cool to be a block from the White House and I'm the only car on the road coming home at 3 or 4 or 5. Weird.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, that looks really good. Granted it's a door jam, but that's way better than most can do, including me lol. Good job! 

Keep the posts coming.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Step 2 complete, mixed a little burnt umber, raw umber, a smidge of raw sienna, probably didn't need that, oh well and a tiny bit of burnt sienna in places. Will urethane with Coronado Satin Aquaplastic tomorrow.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow
Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

*final*

Urethaned the jambs, look pretty good. Got lots of sad faces from bar patrons for working on New Years, so it was all worth it.lol


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This is step one and final for the door jamb in the other hallway.[/ATTACH]


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, one tip to pass on for those that are interested, When I am working on a long piece like the sides of this jamb, or even the stile of a door, I have to work fast, but it is inevitable that I have to stop part way through and 'marry' the graining together somewhere. I never stop in the middle, of anything for that matter. That is too obvious and predictable. Better to have stop and start points above and/or below eye level. So for a long piece such as the jamb, I stop and start at the 1/3 mark...2/3rds mark... make sense? You still have to 'connect' the graining, but it is never perfect, thus this placement suggestion.

See- I can be helpful.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Shame your wasting all that talent on a low class dump.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great Lynn, I have to practice and learn how to do this type of work.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> So, one tip to pass on for those that are interested, When I am working on a long piece like the sides of this jamb, or even the stile of a door, I have to work fast, but it is inevitable that I have to stop part way through and 'marry' the graining together somewhere. I never stop in the middle, of anything for that matter. That is too obvious and predictable. Better to have stop and start points above and/or below eye level. So for a long piece such as the jamb, I stop and start at the 1/3 mark...2/3rds mark... make sense? You still have to 'connect' the graining, but it is never perfect, thus this placement suggestion. See- I can be helpful.


Hey Lynn

Looks like you nailed the color from your pics.... A bit hard to see the Detail of the Graining . I have noticed that when I take pictures of Doors or Windows that I have Grained , ( in certain light conditions ) they don't come out nearly as Clear as your Door Jambs did. Is there a certain reason you use that Glaze from Ben Moore ? An Oil Glaze should give you enough time to do an Area 10 times that of a Door Jamb.... At Least..... If you have to Marry your Graining on a Small Area,it may cause you Problems on Graining Certain Woods..... ( I mean NO Disrespect ) .... It Will take Away from the Natural Flow.... At any rate, Looks like it was a Fun Project !

Happy New Year..


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

michael tust said:


> Hey Lynn
> 
> Looks like you nailed the color from your pics.... A bit hard to see the Detail of the Graining . I have noticed that when I take pictures of Doors or Windows that I have Grained , ( in certain light conditions ) they don't come out nearly as Clear as your Door Jambs did. Is there a certain reason you use that Glaze from Ben Moore ? An Oil Glaze should give you enough time to do an Area 10 times that of a Door Jamb.... At Least..... If you have to Marry your Graining on a Small Area,it may cause you Problems on Graining Certain Woods..... ( I mean NO Disrespect ) .... It Will take Away from the Natural Flow.... At any rate, Looks like it was a Fun Project !
> 
> ...


Hey Michael, no disrespect taken. Truthfully, I did not spend a lot of time getting into the fussiness of Walnut grain. Many times on areas like this, I end up using my trusty 2" chip brushes. The only reason I ended up marrying things on this is I went from original to Stix prime, 2 coats paint and the oil glaze in the span of three or so hours. It was really dragging on me.So by the time I moved the 2ft. ladder in to get the top, it really was already tacking up on me. Yes, I had flatting oil,lol. Plus on jambs, depending on the configuration of it, I will work from bottom to top on one side, then go across the top piece, then top to bottom on the other side since I am doing all at once.Less of the brush hitting the previously done area.
Ben Moore, really just because that was how I was taught. Never dabbled with the beer glazes and whatnot. Maybe in my second life when I have more time.
Yes, I also have trouble sometimes with the photos. It is almost like it makes the piece look more flat and you can see the basecoat coming through way more than in person. Must be a trick about it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I need to practice this, I have a thread "office desk restoration" it's my grandfathers desk and after sanding it I found out it was a veneer (vermontpainter Scott told me) and want to grain it again.How hard can that be?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I need to practice this, I have a thread "office desk restoration" it's my grandfathers desk and after sanding it I found out it was a veneer (vermontpainter Scott told me) and want to grain it again.How hard can that be?


Well, you know how to get to Carnegie Hall, don't you?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been there 3 times while touring with the bands. Is that where your working?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I've been there 3 times while touring with the bands. Is that where your working?


OMG, now I feel old again--How do you get to Carnegie Hall? Practice, practice, practice.

I checked out the desk, you can grain it, it'll be fun. But you might want to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

HAHA I haven't heard it that way in years, damn now your making me feel old. I have some laminated shelves I am going to practice on. I don't know if it will be light or dark yet still trying to figure that out. We do have a graining tool. Is that what you use or how do you grain?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Remember Lynn I have been all over this country, any place that can hold 1,000 or more people I have most likely been there.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> HAHA I haven't heard it that way in years, damn now your making me feel old. I have some laminated shelves I am going to practice on. I don't know if it will be light or dark yet still trying to figure that out. We do have a graining tool. Is that what you use or how do you grain?


A graining tool is a good way to start, my old boss used to say - use whatever works. So, you can try brushes as well, you can always wipe it off and start over.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I do have airbrushes but no talent to use them (other than when I sprayed my model cars).
I am checking out videos, so many different ways to grain.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> So here is what I am working on at my night job. It is at The Hay Adams, in addition to cleaning and sprucing up all those capitols I talked about before. There are two door jambs, but only pics of one. They are metal and I suggested they just be re-painted that reddish brown which was working fine and easier to touch up. Heavy traffic area and all...


That is a class job there


----------

